# Laptop With Seven Screens



## fmdog44 (Feb 11, 2021)

Aurora 7 is a laptop with seven screens (fudzilla.com)


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 11, 2021)

*I'm crazy enough now, I don't need to get crazier.*


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2021)

Good grief, whatever would you want with 7 screens.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 16, 2021)

Is it for a chat with 7 people at once? 

Or to watch 7 sports games at once, if you are avid about it? 

Or, hmmm, perhaps to sing or play music together?


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Feb 17, 2021)

Why???  You can create and use 16 work spaces with Linux, I've found that 5 is my maximum, any more gets confusing in my senior mind.  When all 5 are on the screen it looks like a collage that defies logic and is useless, even for a 17" screen.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Feb 17, 2021)

What I like better and is more useful to me is to create a 'hierarchy menu' in your browser.  You can create one in either Firefox, Chrome or MS's browser.  I only assume you can also create one in 'Safari', don't know.  Works great for me.

You can nest a list of bookmarks to show a relationship among topics and sections. Nested bookmarks with a parent/child relationship. You can expand or collapse these nested bookmarks to switch among different page views.


----------

